# crazy shovel



## timreefer (Nov 28, 2014)

https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/grd/4885871447.html Different that's for sure.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I've seen them on youtube. search for "wovel"
I haven't used one and probably wont. They seem a little gimmicky to me, like a $20 shovel with a supposed $140 wheel attached...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Someone is taking advantage of the snow situation. They come out of the woodwork for every catastrophe.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

she says it works better than a single stage snowblower, what a fibber


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WHERE in the name of ZEUS. would you dump it. in those mile high piles.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

What a contraption. See below (from the Wovel site).










It brings to mind one of these:


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nuts


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Costco used to sell them up here in Canada at some point, I believe. A friend of my parents' swore by this thing and he lived up on a mountain with tons of snow... he praised his little wheely shovel so much that they almost bought one themselves. Almost.

In the end, they got a new 2-stage Ariens snowblower and I think that's a very wise choice. The guy recommending it was one of those granola-eating "save-the-baby-seals-and-stop-global-warming" nut jobs anyway, so his opinion of this thing was skewed at best, lol!

(for those who voted Obama and are confused, you can't stop global warming: the sun is getting hotter and no fire hose is long enough to put it out, no matter how much we tax carbon!)



What's next? A snow plow attached to this "eco-friendly" thing? :


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah they have bicycle snow plows on youtube too


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)

Yep liberal Beverly moonbat for sure unloading her junky save the earth crappy shovel in the face of 4 feet of snow. They're a dime a dozen around here.


----------

